# How 2 com and RPW has helped me with evangelism



## shackleton (Oct 15, 2007)

Since I found out about the RPW I have been reading all I can find on the subject. Now it is going to help me deal with two people I talk to on a regular basis that are of the opinion that all paths lead to god if one is sincerely seeking. God will not send the person to hell who is honestly seeking him, even if he is searching for the truth in Buddhism, Hinduism or any where else outside the bible. It is their belief that God honors sincerity. 

WCF 21:1 states, "But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited to His own revealed will, that He may not be worshiped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representations, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture." 

We are not to worship God on our terms but on his and the way he has instructed, to do otherwise is false worship. Besides the fact that Jesus himself states the he is the only way to the Father and no one can come to the Father except through him. Unless you believe that I AM you will die in your sins. John 3:18 is very clear, "Whoever believes in him is not condemned,* but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God."* Romans 1, John 3:19-21, John 3:18. 

There is only one God, Jesus is that God manifest in the flesh, he is the only way to the Father, belief in him is what saves, sincerity does not save, belief in false gods does not save, unless one believes in Christ the way it is laid out in scripture he is condemned. The bible is clear and straight forward on this. 

I have not used the RPW in evangelism yet, since I just thought of it last night, but I am sure it will not go over well and I will possible offend them and I will be seen as narrow minded. I have had a good repore with them up to this point. I was not sure how to handle them. If I take the hard line it may end any future discussions with them. I have already been ridiculed for saying that pictures that depict Jesus as a black man are not true and told that I am a "fundamentalist." 

If anyone has any more suggestions feel free to give them to me, and wish me luck.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 15, 2007)

Pictures depicting Jesus as a white man are also not true....mention that to them as well....

But if pictures of Jesus are even allowed (certainly not in worship as objects of veneration) then I would think that it is understandable and desirable that every culture would picture Jesus as a native citizen and not as a foreign import (...remember, I said IF pictures ARE allowed)...


----------



## shackleton (Oct 15, 2007)

These same people said that, "Jesus is whatever we want him to be. He is all things to all people." I told them this was not true. He was a real historical figure, so we can not change him into what ever we want him to be. He was what he was, he was a Jewish man that lived in the time of the Roman Empire. He was not black, he was not an Indian, American or Hindi, he was not a blond haird blue eyed American, he was a Jew. This would be a violation of the 2nd command, turning Jesus into what we want him to be. He was what he was we can not make him in our image, we do not have "Our own personal Jesus."

It is interesting that the people I know who have the hardest time with this were raised in Catholic homes and educated in Catholic schools.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 16, 2007)

Erick, be sure to tell them it is not you who is narrow minded. God as he is revealed in the scriptures is narrow, it is a narrow way. If they want to follow the God of the scriptures they have to do it as he has set down. They can't make God up in their image, the second they do it is a false god and not the God of the scriptures.


----------

